# Could It Be A Geryi



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

So i bought this S. Compressus. It was still very small when i got it. It has been hiding out for most of the time and only rescently started to show himself. Now i noticed this brown coloured band apearing infront of his dorsal fin. I cannot get a clear picture from the front but trust me, there is a brown band apearing. You can even see a slight hint of it in the picture. Could it be, seeing it's shape and colours etc etc, that this is a juvenile S. Geryi?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

S.Compressus


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Its no geryi liek said it looks like a compressus. Ive seen pics of small geryi and they are practically minitures of adults


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Its no geryi liek said it looks like a compressus. Ive seen pics of small geryi and they are practically minitures of adults


Exactly. Geryi are born with the Violet stripe.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I had the same thoughts with one of my first juvie serras, I was absolutely convinced it was a Geryi.

The band you speak of stands out alot but unfortunately that just them growing


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

****** said:


> I had the same thoughts with one of my first juvie serras, I was absolutely convinced it was a Geryi.
> 
> The band you speak of stands out alot but unfortunately that just them growing


Aw, damn. Was hoping for it, but sounds like it's not a geryi







Never seen a picture of a juvenile geryi so i thought i ask it here. Thanks anyways for the information.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah....little geryi look exactly like adults. They dont have spotting.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry for not being a geryi but still a very nice piranha.


----------

